# Westgate Park City



## Deb from NC (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi All,
I booked a week at Westgate Park City and am now getting worried. The reviews of that particular resort on TUG are good, but I've been reading so many horror stories about the Westgate high pressure sales staff,
I'm wondering if I made a mistake and if I should try and re-book a Marriott.
(This is for a summer week, not ski season, so there is time available)
Are we going to be hounded all week, or is this an OK resort?
Thanks, Deb


----------



## jdunn1 (Feb 24, 2012)

Can't speak for this westgate but I was at the westgate planet hollywood last May and the salesmen were pushy.  Didn't hurt my trip but my Mom checked-in a few days before I got there and I guess in addition to calling a few times, they showed-up at the room and kind of forced her into making an appointment.  I had warned my Mom and she tried to turn them away but she said they were basically in the room and she felt compelled to make an appointment.  We never went to any kinf of presentation.  We scheduled it for the day we left and just didn't go.

I would think the Marriott Mountainside would be a lot better than the Westgate, regardless of the Westgate sales force, though.




Deb from NC said:


> Hi All,
> I booked a week at Westgate Park City and am now getting worried. The reviews of that particular resort on TUG are good, but I've been reading so many horror stories about the Westgate high pressure sales staff,
> I'm wondering if I made a mistake and if I should try and re-book a Marriott.
> (This is for a summer week, not ski season, so there is time available)
> ...


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 24, 2012)

Deb from NC said:


> Hi All,
> I booked a week at Westgate Park City and am now getting worried. The reviews of that particular resort on TUG are good, but I've been reading so many horror stories about the Westgate high pressure sales staff,
> I'm wondering if I made a mistake and if I should try and re-book a Marriott.
> (This is for a summer week, not ski season, so there is time available)
> ...



Deb if I was going in summer I would pick one of the Marriotts. We stayed at SummitWatch 4 summers ago and the boys ask when we can go back. Summer trades are really easy with a non Marriott week. Though we did get a handful of calls and notes under the door from the sales staff.


----------



## Deb from NC (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks....Summit Watch looked really appealing to me for summer...I may just have to do it.  I've yet to be disappointed in a Marriott!


----------



## ondeadlin (Feb 24, 2012)

I stayed there on an exchange and there was no real sales pressure - one call on our first day.  I politely told them we were not interested and they never called again.


----------



## Steve (Feb 24, 2012)

The Westgate Resort in Park City is very nice, but both of the Marriotts are in much better locations.  Westgate is located at The Canyons Resort a few miles from the actual town of Park City.  It's not a bad spot, but the immediate neighborhood is very quiet in the summer.

To compare the two Marriotts:

Mountainside is more upscale than Summit Watch and has a much better pool, much better gym, and much better public areas.  It is located right at the base of the mountain where there are activities for kids in the summer such as mini golf, zip line, alpine slide, etc.  There are a lot of children at this resort throughout the summer as it is very popular with families from nearby Salt Lake City.

In contrast, Summit Watch has larger villas than Mountainside...but the public areas are a bit disappointing compared to most Marriotts.  It is located at the foot of historic Main Street.  You can walk to shopping and dining.  It's a fun location for adults.  

Steve


----------



## Deb from NC (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks all, much to consider!  Mountainside sound great, but we do like it quiet, so maybe Summit Watch  would be better?  And do you all think it's worth another exchange fee to go from a 1bedroom at Westgate to a 2 bedroom at one of the Marriotts?  (there will just be 2 of us, but we really like to spread out!  And 2 baths is always a plus.....)


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 25, 2012)

Deb from NC said:


> Thanks all, much to consider!  Mountainside sound great, but we do like it quiet, so maybe Summit Watch  would be better?  And do you all think it's worth another exchange fee to go from a 1bedroom at Westgate to a 2 bedroom at one of the Marriotts?  (there will just be 2 of us, but we really like to spread out!  And 2 baths is always a plus.....)



IMHO, without a doubt it would be worth a second exchange fee. 

We've stayed at two Westgate resorts. While they were nice enough, our opinion is they don't compare to Marriott. Of course the disclaimer would be that we own two Marriott weeks. 

As for sales pressure with Westgate, our first exchange was into a Westgate resort. It was non-stop pressure to attend a "maintenance meeting" (both of us were required to attend). I went, my wife didn't. The salesman blew a gasket so I blew a gasket as well. 

Our last Westgate exchange was into Westgate Branson Woods. There was no pressure applied to attend a sales presentation of any sort. 

Marriott has become a little more aggressive these past few years but, when we were at Mountainside last summer, we were never bothered about attending any sort of update or presentation.

Here's a link to the photo album for our 2 bedroom unit at Mountainside from July 2011. http://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Trave...-2011/17682283_CdNSRC#!i=1379449907&k=jPDr2pT


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 25, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> IMHO, without a doubt it would be worth a second exchange fee.
> 
> We've stayed at two Westgate resorts. While they were nice enough, our opinion is they don't compare to Marriott. Of course the disclaimer would be that we own two Marriott weeks.
> 
> ...



Hey Doug - I can get you a GREAT deal at the now former Wasteagte Planet Hollywood Tower of Terror!  But you have to stay in the Wastegate units and, um, they MAY have an "offer you can't refuse".  But really, if you say no a few thousand times, it can be a great 2 or 3 waking hours of fun in Vegas or any other Wastegate resort when they aren't pestering you.  Enjoy!


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 25, 2012)

timeos2 said:


> Hey Doug - I can get you a GREAT deal at the now former Wasteagte Planet Hollywood Tower of Terror!  But you have to stay in the Wastegate units and, um, they MAY have an "offer you can't refuse".  But really, if you say no a few thousand times, it can be a great 2 or 3 waking hours of fun in Vegas or any other Wastegate resort when they aren't pestering you.  Enjoy!



It was sort of funny when I showed up to the "maintenance meeting" with they wife, who was back in the unit sick from to much sun. I thought the sales weasel was going to have a stroke. It just pushed him a little further over the edge when I asked, "So, if this is a maintenance meeting about any issues we have with the unit (tried to hand him our list of minor issues that he refused), why does the wife need to be here? Sounds like this is an attempt at a sales presentation to me." At that point he threatened we'd have to pay for anything they found wrong with the unit. To which I requested to see the resort manager. That ended the converstation with him stomping off and me going to find the resort manager. 

You gotta just love sales weasels when they've been caught in a lie.


----------



## talkamotta (Feb 25, 2012)

WESTGATE CANYONS is my favorite of  all the Park City resorts.  Most of the Westgates are nice but its the sales staff.... you have to stay away from.  I have been to both Westgate Canyons and Marriott Mountainside many times.   Marriott will leave messages and door hangers but are not intrusive.  I dont hear anything from Westgate.  

If you spend a week in Park City.  Park City is only a one or two dayer.  The surrounding area is why you go.  So being a little out of the way from the town is a 10 minute drive.  

If you still have your condo.  Just keep  it.... You will love it.


----------



## Deb from NC (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks all....still pondering what to do...but I would also like to ask for suggestions on things to do in the area.  We love nature, easy hikes,etc., but also enjoy museums.  Any advice would be most welcome!
Thanks, Deb


----------



## Steve (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi Deb,

There is a lot to see and do in the greater Park City area.  Here are a few suggestions:

1)  Mirror Lake and Provo River Falls.  Gorgeous high mountain scenery and several easy hikes.

http://byways.org/explore/byways/2007/

2)  The scenic Alpine Loop.  This is another awesome drive with great vistas and numerous easy hikes.  Be sure to stop at Sundance Resort.  You may also want to visit Timpanogos Cave and/or Cascade Springs.

http://www.allparkcity.com/scenic_drives/alpine_scenic_loop.php
http://sundanceresort.com/
http://www.nps.gov/tica/index.htm
http://www.gohebervalley.com/Cascade-Springs

3)  Heber Valley Scenic Railroad

http://hebervalleyrr.org/

4) Thanksgiving Point -- Formal Gardens and, separately, a great dinosaur museum

http://www.thanksgivingpoint.com/visit/gardens/about.html
http://www.thanksgivingpoint.com/visit/museum_of_ancient_life/about.html

5)  Salt Lake City area museums

http://www.utah.com/mormon/museum_of_church_history.htm
http://umfa.utah.edu/hours_admission
http://www.nhmu.utah.edu/

6)  Provo museums

http://mlbean.byu.edu/Exhibits/PermanentExhibits.aspx
http://moa.byu.edu/exhibitions/current-exhibitions/

7)  A great little zoo in SLC (down a scenic back canyon from Park City)

http://www.hoglezoo.org/

8)  Utah Olympic Park

http://www.visitparkcity.com/things-to-do/utah-olympic-park/

Hopefully, these sites will give you some ideas.  Park City is a fun place to visit.  I would still suggest either of the Marriotts over the Westgate Resort for your first visit to the area.

Steve


----------



## DVB42 (Feb 26, 2012)

Deb from NC said:


> Thanks all....still pondering what to do...but I would also like to ask for suggestions on things to do in the area.  We love nature, easy hikes,etc., but also enjoy museums.  Any advice would be most welcome!
> Thanks, Deb



I like the Summit Watch during summer stays due to its location at the base of Main Street. There is an easy hike that leaves from the Summit Watch via switchbacks under the town lift. The hike ends at the top of the Pay Day lift. It is a beaiutiful hike. There is a mining museum located a few blocks up Main Street as well. Summit Watch seem like the perfect location for you and I agree with Doug on switching from Westgate. Summit Watch is a much better location for summer IMHO.


----------



## Deb from NC (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks so much all!  We did decide to switch to Summitt Watch, DH really wanted a 2bedroom, and the location looked ideal for us. 
(Plus the dates we needed were available there!). Doug, thanks for all the 
Info on things to do, I am looking forward to looking at all the websites and getting started on planning this trip!
Deb


----------



## labguides (Jul 5, 2012)

We have stayed at Westgate Park City (but not for several years). We loved it.  We have also stayed at Marriott Summit Watch several times. We like having a deck which Summit Watch does not have.  Summit Watch is located right in town, walking distance to most restaurants and shopping.


----------



## Deb from NC (Jul 5, 2012)

We ended up staying at Summit Watch and loved it.  We did drive by the Westgate and it looked very nice, but the Summit Watch location was probably better for us.  We were able to walk to dinner, shopping etc. every night we were there.  (But a balcony would have been nice!)  I wouldn't hesitate to stay at either resort in the future...


----------



## talkamotta (Jul 8, 2012)

I own Westgate in Orlando so I know why people are irritated by the sales staff.  

I live in the Salt Lake Valley and have been to Westgate Canyons.  It is my favorite of all the resorts in Park City  (although the Marriotts are just as nice for different reasons)

The sales staff at Westgate is even less than Marriott Mountainside.  They havent even contacted me the 6 times Ive stayed there.  Marriott would leave messages  on the phone for me but never contacted me.  

You will  love the Canyons.


----------

